

Reddit decommissions its last Y Combinator funded server - jedberg
http://blog.reddit.com/2009/11/moving-to-cloud.html

======
jedberg
You can ask me questions here or on reddit:

<http://www.reddit.com/a2zte>

~~~
zandorg
Are they being sold on Ebay?

~~~
jedberg
Not sure yet.

~~~
aaronsw
I'll take aaron.reddit.com. :-)

(Ran across a backup of paul in my apartment the other day... Memories.)

~~~
tptacek
You keep entire backups of Reddit servers in your apartment? Is anything
sensitive on the backups?

~~~
aaronsw
1\. My apartment was Reddit HQ before we got bought. Where else would we have
put the backups?

2\. As best I can recall, the only thing on the web nodes was a source code
checkout. I don't think that's particularly sensitive.

3\. As ig1 notes, back then we had unencrypted passwords in the database and
database copies on our machines, which were our personal laptops, so a spare
drive in the apartment was the least of our problems.

~~~
tptacek
That sounds like "no" and "no". Thanks for answering!

------
vaksel

       6.5 TB of Data Out / mo
       2TB of Data In / mo
    

that seems incredibly low

~~~
jedberg
Our site is mostly text.

~~~
vaksel
still, your bandwidth usage is pretty much the equivalent of what comes with a
single dedicated server.

~~~
jedberg
Yes, but it is all dynamic content, which it why it needs so many resources,
if that is what you are getting it.

Also, Akamai offloads a lot of the traffic from us.

------
eleitl
That's even less iron than I thought. No point upgrading the existing ones
with SSDs?

